# Seeking DTG Fulfillment from Canada



## tansiclothinginc (Feb 26, 2015)

I am seeking a company in Canada to handle my DTG Printing and Shipping for my clothing line called tansi clothing.

I currently have an order of 15 shirts, which could act as a test order to see your printing quality. 

Printing - DTG 
T-shirt - You provide the shirt
Design - I provide the designs
Shipping - I provide the address to ship the shirt
Folder - I provide the envelope to ship the shirts

I print on quality shirts such as Canvas and Bella. But open to other type of quality shirts. That can be discussed.

Thank you. Tim.


----------



## glenc (Apr 3, 2008)

Where are you located? Maybe I can help.

Glen Carliss
M&R Companies
630-258-1194
[email protected]


----------



## tansiclothinginc (Feb 26, 2015)

I am located in Saskatchewan.


----------



## Marc101 (Oct 18, 2013)

We use the Epson f2000 DTG printer and offer fulfillment services in Canada. We can also ship via USPS as well as Canada Post.

On top of this we can brand the inside tag of your shirt so you are fully branded.

[email protected]

Cheers!


----------

